# Gioco carinissimo per Android.



## giorgiocan (6 Agosto 2015)

Assolutamente ideale per le attese, dà dipendenza immediata: http://android.hdblog.it/2015/05/14...vertente-per-Android-e-iOS--Test-di-HDblogit/

I vostri preferiti? Evitate di menzionare i soliti, però!


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Assolutamente ideale per le attese, dà dipendenza immediata: http://android.hdblog.it/2015/05/14...vertente-per-Android-e-iOS--Test-di-HDblogit/
> 
> I vostri preferiti? Evitate di menzionare i soliti, però!


Su cellulare non gioco mai... su play giochi di ruolo e pes!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2015)

Non mi piacciono i giochi però ho avuto una dipendenza da mejiong (credo si scriva così).


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i giochi però ho avuto una dipendenza da *mejiong* (credo si scriva così).


Mahjong.

Exxagon per android quando usavo android.


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2015)

sudoku
mahjong
ma non gioco spesso


----------



## Fantastica (7 Agosto 2015)

RUZZLE


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> RUZZLE


quanto ci stavo in fissa cavolo.

:up:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quanto ci stavo in fissa cavolo.
> 
> :up:


Stavo?


----------



## banshee (7 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Stavo?


sì, mi è passata. è stato breve ma intenso.

e confesso anche di peggio: stavo a rota con Farmville :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (7 Agosto 2015)

per android

hey day ci gioco da 4 anni, da quando l avevo su iphone
wwe supercard
criminal case
brain fight


----------

